# BMW 1 Series Paint correction, wheel refurbishment and smart repairs detail. Nanolex



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Envy Car Care are pleased to bring you this mega detail from our Hampshire based Gosport Unit. Being indoors has enabled us to do more in depth work, with little danger from the elements getting in the way.
This BMW 1 series was dropped in to have a full paint correction detail, some paintwork repairs and also to have the alloy wheels refurbished. Nanolex paint protection systems were chosen to protect the vehicle for the months to come.

As per usual the detail started with discussing with the customer what we are hoping to achieve, budgets set and timescales established.
The victim before beautification....









Going to have my work cut out on this one







The car was washed as per the usual Envy way.
Door shuts etc sprayed with APC, wheels soaked with Evolution wheel cleaner and left to stew. Car foamed with Bubbly Jubbly SSF, left to dwell then rinsed off at high pressure. Wheels and shuts cleaned with Envy brushes then hand washed with the TBM, grit guards etc. Rinsed off and on this occasion moved indoors to dry and clay the vehicle.

Now, to find a spot where the light is good and it wont be in the way!



Giving the mini beast some nice new wheels too....



Claying was carried out with my new ArtdeShine clay cloth kindly supplied by Stangalang, felt a bit odd but as I write this I've used it a lot and am getting used to it now.



Time to measure paint thickness's and see what we are up against.







Made a start above the fuel flap



Dramatic roof 50/50 shows real progress! Funny how much taller a car seems on stands, even on the lowest setting. Its not often I need my hop up to reach the middle of a roof!







Polish settled on was the Scholl S3 Gold, wiped down with Eraser. Followed by Menzerna 85RE and again wiped down with Eraser to make sure this is a true correction and no filling going on.







Lovely







My view for many a day.........























Once the correction was carried out, the car was given a de-dust and subject to several Eraser wipe downs and checks with the sun gun. I'd have loved to have rolled it outside, but somehow it didnt seem possible still!!!
Paintwork now cleaned with Nanolex Paint cleaner, and sealed with Nanolex Paint and Alloy Professional sealant.









Time to deal with the glass.



Now all my paintwork efforts were complete, it was time to get the bumper imperfections dealt with.





The wheels were fully refurbished and what better time to give them a decent coat of Nanolex Protection.







Tyres dressed with Dodo Juice Supernatural dressing from my good friend Mr Face on the forum.



Once the interior was detailed, wheels reunited with the car it was time to face the harsh light of day and see if she was looking better for her weeks stay at Envy......



















Thanks for looking, and remember to be kept up to date please like us on Facebook and follow via Twitter. There is a lot more going on there, than on forums.

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice work, well done.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice turnaround. Looks good :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking Good Tim :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job, looks miles better.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work and write up


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice work.Any first impressions from the tire dressing?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## george16930 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lovely work. Wheels great.:detailer:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice one Tim :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great work and a good write up too:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work tim, love the up high shot of the roof, night and day :thumb:

Regarding the cloth, if you want to save yourself even more time, don't dry the car to then clay it, after your final rinse, clay cloth it wet with shampoo, its much quicker and even less marring imo 

Matt


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff Tim

The aerial roof 50:50 shot is a nice idea.

Wheels look good - Swindon?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

unique detail said:


> Looking Good Tim :thumb:





GarveyVW said:


> Great job, looks miles better.





Zetec-al said:


> Nice work and write up





StamGreek said:


> Very nice work.Any first impressions from the tire dressing?


Thanks very much all.
yes really like the dressing. A nice natural matt look. Little bit more runny than I'm used to, but something I could get used to.



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:





george16930 said:


> Lovely work. Wheels great.:detailer:





suspal said:


> Nice one Tim :thumb:





s29nta said:


> Great work and a good write up too:thumb:





stangalang said:


> Great work tim, love the up high shot of the roof, night and day :thumb:
> 
> Regarding the cloth, if you want to save yourself even more time, don't dry the car to then clay it, after your final rinse, clay cloth it wet with shampoo, its much quicker and even less marring imo
> 
> Matt


Indeed Matt, its actually the point I'm at now using the clay cloth before I dry the car. Just dont like water IN the unit lol



Summit Detailing said:


> Good stuff Tim
> 
> The aerial roof 50:50 shot is a nice idea.
> 
> Wheels look good - Swindon?


Thanks Chris, and yes re wheels.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Brilliant work!!


----------

